# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال درمورد دانشگاه الزهرا

## Maede h

سلام
تا بحال اسم این دانشگاهو نشنیده بودم امسال موقع انتخاب رشته دیدمش تو تهرانه و ویژه خواهران رشته های تاپشو میتونم قبول شم فقط نمیدونم خوب هس یا نه اگ کسی اطلاعی ازش داره ممنون میشم بگه
با تچکر :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mersad95

من درمورد دانشگاهش اطلاع خاص ندارم ولی خود دانشگاه و موقعیتش عالیه من خونه مادر بزرگ دقیا پشت دانشگاه الزهراست داخل دانشگاهم رفتم برا کاری خلاصه هم محوطش بزرگه هم محیط دلچسبی داره'

----------


## sepanta1990

> سلام
> تا بحال اسم این دانشگاهو نشنیده بودم امسال موقع انتخاب رشته دیدمش تو تهرانه و ویژه خواهران رشته های تاپشو میتونم قبول شم فقط نمیدونم خوب هس یا نه اگ کسی اطلاعی ازش داره ممنون میشم بگه
> با تچکر


ظاهرا دانشگاه خوبیه. فقط موقعیتهای ازدواجتونو از دست میدین  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sepanta1990

راستی جالبه بدونید این دانشگاه از سال ۱۳۴۳ ایجاد شده و نه بعد از انقلاب. از این لحاظ که فقط دخترانه است ادم فکر میکنه جدیدا تاسیس شده
یه مدت هم ریییسش خانم رهنورد همسر میرحسین موسوی بود

----------


## Sarah B

دختر و پسر جدان!!!!

من دیگه حرفی ندارم!  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Zari_

> دختر و پسر جدان!!!!
> 
> من دیگه حرفی ندارم!


اصلا پسر تو این دانشگاه موجود نی :Yahoo (21): 

فقط دخترن...دانشگاه دخترونه اس

----------


## Mersad95

> دختر و پسر جدان!!!!
> 
> من دیگه حرفی ندارم!


عاره سارا فقط دخترن من رفتم اونجا همشون یه جور نگاه میکردن که اینگار مامور گشت ارشادم خخخ

----------


## Maede h

> دختر و پسر جدان!!!!
> 
> من دیگه حرفی ندارم!


ب خاطر همین رقبتی واس این دانشگاه ندارم گرچه همه رشته هاشو قبولم....ب داداشم میگم شاید نزنم میگ هدفتو از دانشگاه رفتن مشخص کن :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mohammad DH

الزهرا دانشگاه قوی ایه تنها مشکلش همونیه که همه گفتن  :Yahoo (3): 
شما می تونی بری الزهرا پنجشنبه جمعه با بچه ها بزنید بیرون اون مشکلم حل می شه  :Yahoo (4): )
موفق باشید

----------


## Sarah B

خخخخ من ب خاطر این مشکل(!!!!) حتی تو انتخاب رشته مم این دانشگاهو نزدم  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):

----------

